# help identify pls



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

i dont know anything about cichlids

http://members.shaw.ca/dmallari/pet/fish/cich1.jpg
http://members.shaw.ca/dmallari/pet/fish/cich2.jpg

thx


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

thing the first one is a jaquar? but im new to chiclids so dont take that to the bank.


----------



## 1SiKF4i (Oct 6, 2004)

First ones a jack dempsey...


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

1st ones a jack dempsey.
2nd is a blue peacock


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

first ones definatly a jack dempsey and the second one is a blue peacock


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

First one is a Jack Dempsey, Second one is an Aulonocara


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

thanks everyone









btw what does the female blue peacock looks like?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

drab brown color....not blue.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Kory said:


> 1st ones a jack dempsey.
> 2nd is a blue peacock












Nice JD


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > 1st ones a jack dempsey.
> ...


 hehe its not mine...
I took the picture at Big Als on Richmond. Im still thinking on what to put on my new 100g tank if I should go cichlid or piranha again









yo btw DC remember you asked about the Long nose Rhombeus a while back? they have it at big als and Frank said it might be a S. compressus









where abouts in BC do you live?


----------

